# An alien invasion novel with fantasy elements and from a first person perspective.



## DarkVamp9401 (Aug 20, 2013)

So i have this alien invasion/fantasy/action idea in my mind right now. But i need some inspiration from a novel to help with it since i haven't actually read a novel in a long long time. Any recommendations will be awesome.

I know War of the Worlds is from a First Person Perspective, but im looking for others.


----------



## OurJud (Aug 20, 2013)

_alt.human_ by Keith Brooke. It is primarily told in first person, but he occasionally switches to third for other characters. I would never have bought it if I'd known this, as I don't like books that switch perspectives, but having read it I didn't mind it at all.

_alt.human_ (UK title)
_Harmony_ (US title)


----------



## DarkVamp9401 (Aug 20, 2013)

To clarify, here is the synopsis for my story. Its very early on still and no character's have been named.

A man suffers a near fatal injury in 2013. He was selected to be a part of a cryogenic freezing program ran by the government as a test subject. Since he's on life support they decide to freeze him until they can repair his body. The year is now 2083 and he is revived, his body being fixed a year prior with artificial organs. He is given a head start in this new era with money and a nice apartment on a city on a large artificial continent on the Atlantic. But the future is in a bad shape, human's are more hateful than ever before, crime is high, cyborgs are killing ordinary humans under the pretense they are holding back evolution, the entertainment industry has gotten lazy and declined and a nuclear war occurred between South and North Korea. The man struggles to adjust to this future and starts to hate what humanity has become. One day, while asleep, he is visited by a mysterious shadow being, who tells him an invasion is going to occur and hes the one chosen to stop it. He burns a map into his memory and his fingertips are branded with mysterious markings. When he wakes up, he discovers there is a emergency broadcast warning on his TV, the radio talks of strange creatures roaming the streets and parasites infecting humans and outside a bizarre pillar is towering above the city with capsules falling off. Upon realising what happened, he decides to listen to what was told to him in his dream and save the world. 

I am a huge fan of alien invasion movies...but lately most of them feel like zombie movies (as in with everyday people surviving against the aliens) if they were mixed with independance day. I intend for this to be a huge middle finger to the lame and depressing alien invasion stories/movies (since i havn't read many novels in ages) that we get these days. The synopsis sounds rather simple but i intend for the actual story to be more complex and emotional. Want to have the right mix of action and story with some tragic elements without it becoming too depressing and dull and should leave you with a good feeling after reading. 

I only recently thought of the artificial continent part too, in a plan i was doing before i decided to scrap it, it was set in New York but then i realised i havn't been to America before and would most likely be full of inaccuracies, so an artifical continent would allow more creativity and its a place with its own rules and culture (similar to ours though, just amplified).


----------



## OurJud (Aug 20, 2013)

You seem to be unclear as to what it is you're looking for. You started by asking for some alien invasion novels for inspiration. You haven't even acknowledged the one I suggested, so I can only presume it doesn't fit the bill. But now you're posting the synopsis of your WiP. If it's ideas and help on this that you're after, then you need to post in the relevant section where you're likely to get far more help as they're much more active.


----------



## DarkVamp9401 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry. I did look your suggestion up and...i might have a look at it at some point. I apologize for that. And dunno what would be the relevant section (don't want to post in the wrong section), plus i doubt i can post it in there right now since i need to make two more posts after this.

And yeah i am aware my mind if often unclear when it comes for things i am looking for.


----------



## OurJud (Aug 20, 2013)

Well if you _are_ looking for novel suggestions, then you are indeed in the right place, but you are unlikely to find anything out there that follows the ideas and premise of your own story (which is a good thing, right?) so all I was trying to say is that there was little point posting your synopsis in here. If you are looking for assistance, then you need to post in the Writing Discussion forum, situated in the 'Writing Related Topics' section


----------



## DarkVamp9401 (Aug 20, 2013)

Alrighty gotcha, and yeah i know its unlikely heh.


----------

